# Best place to train full contact kickboxing?



## Axkick1 (Feb 13, 2022)

Hello all, I was wondering if anyone knew what are some of the best places to train full contact kickboxing? Thank you!


----------



## drop bear (Feb 14, 2022)

Tiger muay thai.

Corporate Box.

Heart out muay thai.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 14, 2022)

Axkick1 said:


> Hello all, I was wondering if anyone knew what are some of the best places to train full contact kickboxing? Thank you!


In the world?  Maybe a particular continent?


----------



## Axkick1 (Feb 14, 2022)

Blindside said:


> In the world?  Maybe a particular continent?


You could say in the world . I’d appreciate as broad as possible  but I guess to make it easier you could say in the USA and Europe.


----------



## kickillustrated (Mar 13, 2022)

Search for a WAKO member school in your area. I'd say Poland, Slovakia and Hungary have some of the best dojos for fullcontact.


----------



## Buka (Mar 13, 2022)

It would depend on what's around your particular area.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 13, 2022)

Axkick1 said:


> Hello all, I was wondering if anyone knew what are some of the best places to train full contact kickboxing? Thank you!


You may include Sanda and MMA too.

1. Boxing - punch.
2. Kickboxing - kick + punch.
3. Sanda - kick + punch + throw.
4. MMA - kick + punch + throw + ground game.

The right training path should be 1 -> 2 -> 3 -> 4.


----------

